# N Scale layout 24 years old



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

My grandfather built this 24 years ago. Oldie but still a jewel...I would like to redo some things on it, like the pond and maybe a dock ? Little updating in the future.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's REALLY nice! Are you hoping to expand it, or keep it the same size? Going DCC or leave as is? Good luck with the updates.


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gonna keep it the same size, just update it a little bit. Maybe some different buildings, scenery. I'm not sure what you mean about DCC, I'm just getting into it, so I don't know spot of the in's and it's of it yet. Thank you for the kind words Fire21.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice layout. what's the size?

is it a coffee table layout?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vendetta_75 said:


> Gonna keep it the same size, just update it a little bit. Maybe some different buildings, scenery. I'm not sure what you mean about DCC, I'm just getting into it, so I don't know spot of the in's and it's of it yet. Thank you for the kind words Fire21.


I understand about your lack of knowledge since you're just getting into the hobby. DCC refers to Digital Command Control...as it says, it's a modern digital electronic system of operating your trains. It offers very cool effects, such as various sounds from the locos, lighting effects for them and for buildings, etc. It gives excellent control of trains, and you can run more than one train on a track at the same time. You'll learn about it as you progress. Most new layouts are using DCC, I think.

Being as old as your layout is, it is operated, I'm sure, with DC or Direct Current. That's the control system that's been around since electricity was discovered.

Enjoy your time with that layout! Good luck with all your plans for it, and welcome to the hobby. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Really liking the layout. 24 years.....wow.....love it! Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very nice "vintage" layout if you will
24 years old and very cool you are keeping it going


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice little layout. Looks like a display type or a coffee table set up as cole226 asks. I can't see any switches.

I can't see any advantage in going to DCC as its so simple and those old N gauge locos aren't easy to convert. If you wanted sound you'd have to buy new locos but something like the MRC DC Tech 6 sound controller would be good option. You just connect it up.

Have fun.


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Very cool, I can't wait to see more pictures of what you do with it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Keep it going. Maybe someone can post more pictures of it in 24 more years.


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Nice little layout. Looks like a display type or a coffee table set up as cole226 asks. I can't see any switches.
> 
> I can't see any advantage in going to DCC as its so simple and those old N gauge locos aren't easy to convert. If you wanted sound you'd have to buy new locos but something like the MRC DC Tech 6 sound controller would be good option. You just connect it up.
> 
> Have fun.


I have a separate controller, that has buttons you can push for the train horn and something else. I will take a picture of it and post it. Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shadow001 said:


> Very cool, I can't wait to see more pictures of what you do with it.


Oh if only I had time. Lol...thank you


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

time warp said:


> Keep it going. Maybe someone can post more pictures of it in 24 more years.


That's right, pass it off to my son... family heirloom.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool.


----------

